
Source: Apple Will Fight 'Right to Repair' Legislation - benevol
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/source-apple-will-fight-right-to-repair-legislation
======
upstarter
Well, this anti-environmental attitude of theirs is clearly visible in their
design already. I.e. the fact that you can't take out (and replace) the
battery. It also means that you can't interrupt power supply, which means you
remain trackable 100% of the time you are an Apple customer.

~~~
stephenr
All their batteries are replaceable, just not _user_ replaceable.

~~~
brokenmachine
Pretty bizarre correction there.

If you've ever done it, you will quickly realize that it's obviously been
designed as a non-replaceable item. It's a unnecessarily delicate operation,
just to replace a battery!

~~~
stephenr
Any Apple Store will replace the battery in any Apple device for you, at the
cost of the new battery.

Theyre not designed to be user replaceable, no. They also don't need the extra
packaging and associated cruft that user replaceable batteries have, so they
can be shaped to fit device shapes, and sized to give maximum charge capacity.

~~~
brokenmachine
_> at the cost of the new battery._

Lol, the person who I did it for (this was a while ago) was told $150 to
replace the battery in her old iphone. I bought a battery on ebay for $5,
delivered from China, _including the tools I needed_ , and did it for her.

It was nerve wracking, quite delicate and fiddly and easy to break something.
The first time I forgot to reconnect the tiny microphone flex cable so I had
to open it up again to reconnect it, but I got there in the end. She was very
happy but I wouldn't do it again for someone.

TLDR: quoted $150 at Apple store, did it for $5 and about 30 minutes of
hassle. Apple is a planned obsolescence scam.

~~~
stephenr
And of course there's never been dodgy Chinese ripoff copies of "expensive"
items that look the same but are likely to fucking kill you.

~~~
brokenmachine
Are you seriously claiming a phone battery legitimately costs $150?

I could understand maybe up to $30, if we're only talking about the cost of
the battery, as was your claim.

It's blatant price gouging to sell new phones.

~~~
stephenr
> [https://support.apple.com/iphone/repair/battery-
> power](https://support.apple.com/iphone/repair/battery-power)

$79.

When their MacBook batteries changed to be non-user-replaceable, the price
didn't change a cent, but included free installation.

